# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل صحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمص لسان عائشة رضي الله عنها

## السيف البتار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأت كلامًا لأحد الدعاة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمص لسان عائشة رضي الله عنها
فهل هذا صحيح ، وإن لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل في ذلك محذور شرعي لهذا العمل
وفقكم الله تعالى

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

نعم أخي قد ثبت هذا عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.. بل هو من مقدمات الجماع المستطابة المحث عليها..

----------


## ابو بردة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته





> قرأت كلامًا لأحد الدعاة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمص لسان عائشة رضي الله عنها
> فهل هذا صحيح


*أخرجه أحمد 6/123 قال : حدثنا عفًان ، وفي 6/234 قال : حدثنا هشام بن سعيد . و"أبو داود" 2386 قال : حدثنا محمد بن عيسى . و"ابن خزيمة" 2003 قال : حدثنا بشر بن معاذ العقدي كلهم عن محمد بن دينار الطاحي . قال : حدثنا سعد بن اوس العبدي ، عن مصدع ابي يحيى عَنْ عَائِشَةَ ؛*



*((انَّ النَّبِىَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يُقَبِّلُهَا وَهُوَ صَائِمٌ وَيَمُصُّ لِسَانَهَا.))*

*وسنده ضعيف* 
*قال الحافظ في التلخيص*

*وفي إسناده أبو يحيى المعرقب وهو ضعيف* 
*وقال الزيلعي في نصب الراية*
*وهو حديث ضعيف قال ابن عدي :* *ويمص لسانها لا يقوله إلا محمد بن دينار وقد ضعفه يحيى بن معين وسعد بن أوس قال ابن معين فيه أيضا : بصري ضعيف وقال عبد الحق في " أحكامه " : هذا حديث لا يصح فإن ابن دينار وابن أوس لا يحتج بهما وقال ابن الأعرابي : بلغني عن أبي داود قال : هذا الحديث غير صحيح انتهى كلام عبد الحق . وأعله ابن القطان في " كتابه " بمصدع فقط وقال : قال السعدي : كان مصدع زائغا حائدا عن الطريق - يعني في التشيع - وتعقب بأنه أخرج له مسلم في " صحيحه " وقال ابن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " : محمد بن دينار وسعد بن أوس ومصدع ضعفاء بمرة انتهى* 



> وإن لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل في ذلك محذور شرعي لهذا العمل
> وفقكم الله تعالى


ليس فيه محذور شرعي بل هو من اللهو والمداعبة المباحة التي تكون قبل الوِقــاع

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

> ليس فيه محذور شرعي بل هو من اللهو والمداعبة المباحة التي تكون قبل الوِقــاع


جزاكم الله خيرا ، و لكن المهم هنا ألا ننسب لنبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم ما لم يقوله أو يفعله ، و هذا هو ما يعنيه الأخ أبو بردة أيضا .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ابن الجوزي رحمه الله كان يكرر ذكر هذا الامر عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صيد الخاطر ويذكر انه ثابت

----------


## سمير محمود

الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير يضعّف الجديث

 *حكم تقبيل الصائم فم  زوجته* *يقول: هل  الكلام السابق في جواز القبلة للصائم يسري على القبلة في الفم لما فيه من اختلاط  اللعاب بين الزوجين وما قد يصل إلى الجوف؟*
القبلة في الفم لا يحصل فيها لعاب؛ لكن جاء في السنن أن النبي -عليه الصلاة  والسلام- كان يقبل عائشة وهو صائم، وأيضاً وكان إيش؟ كان يقبل عائشة ويمص لسانها؛  لكنه حديث ضعيف لا يثبت، الحديث ضعيف، هذا الذي يحصل معه الفطر، وهو انتقال السائل  من شخص إلى شخص، هذا الذي يحصل معه الفطر أما مجرد التقبيل فلا.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*الحديث ضعيف لا يصح .*
*تخريجه ، وقول الأئمة فيه :* 

* أخرجه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في زوائد المسند (24523) : حدثني أبي ، حدثنا عفان ، قال: حدثنا محمد بن دينار ، عن سعد بن أوس ، عن مِصْدَع أبي يحيـى الأنصاري ، عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ : «أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ كان يقبلها وهو صائم ويمصُّ لسانها » قلت : سمعته من سعد بن أوس؟ قال : نعم .*

*وأخرجه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد أيضاً في زوائد المسند (25566) : حدثني أبي ، حدثنا هشام بن سعيد ، قال: أخبرنا محمد بن دينار ، به مثله .* 

*وأخرجه أبو داود في سننه (2387) حدثنا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ عِيسَى ، أخبرنا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ دِينَارٍ به مثله .*

*وابن خزيمة في صحيحه (2002) : حدثنا بشر بن معاذ العقدي ، حدثنا محمد بن دينار الطاحي ، به مثله .*

*وابن عدي في الكامل (5/186) : " حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي ، أخبرنا قتيبة ، حدثنا محمد بن دينار ، به مثله .*
*قال ابن عدي : وقوله : ويمص لسانها في المتن لا يقوله إلا محمد بن دينار " .*

*والبيهقي في السنن (8121) من طريق يحيى بن حسانَ ، حدثنا محمد بن دينار ،* 
*ومن طريق عَفَّانُ ، به بمثله .* 
*زادَ عَفَّانُ : فقالَ لهُ رجُلٌ : سمعتَهُ من سعدٍ ، قالَ : نعم.*

*قال ابن عدي في الكامل (5/186) : " مصدع مولى معاذ بن عفراء يكنى أبا يحيى سمعت بن حماد يقول : قال السعدي : أبو يحيى مصدع مولى معاذ بن عفراء كان جائراً زائغاً حائراً عن الطريق ، حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي ، أخبرنا قتيبة ، حدثنا محمد بن دينار ، حدثنا سعد بن أوس ، عن مصدع أبي يحيى الأنصاري ، عن عائشة أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كان يقبلها وهو صائم ويمص لسانها .* 
*قال ابن عدي : وهذا يرويه محمد بن دينار ، عن سعد ، عن مصدع ، عن عائشة فيزيد في متنه فيمص لسانها " .*

*قال المزي في تحفة الأشراف (12/327) : " *17663 (د) حديث: أن النبي كان يقبِّلها وهو صائم ويمصُّ لسانها. د في الصوم (34: 1) عن محمد بن عيسى، عن محمد بن دينار، عن سعد بن أوس العبدي، عن مصدع به. ز قال أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي: بلغني عن أبي داود أنه قال: هذا الإسناد غير صحيح " .*

*قال الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (6/140) : " هذه اللفظة لا توجد إلا في هذا الخبر، ولم يخرجه النسائي في سننه ، بل أخرجه أبو داود عن ابن الطباع ، عن محمد . ورواه أحمد في مسنده : حدثنا هشام بن سعيد ، أخبرنا محمد ، ولفظه: كان يقبلها وهو صائم ويمص لسانها. وسعد أيضاً يضعف " .*

*وقال الزيلعي في نصب الراية : " وهو حديث ضعيف.* 
*قال ابن عدي: ويمص لسانها لا يقوله إلا محمد بن دينار ، وقد ضعفه يحيى بن معين ، وسعد بن أوس ، قال ابن معين فيه أيضاً : بصري ضعيف .*
*وقال عبد الحق في " أحكامه ": هذا حديث لا يصح ، فإن ابن دينار ، وابن أوس لا يحتج بهما ، وقال ابن الأعرابي : بلغني عن أبي داود ، قال : هذا الحديث غير صحيح ، انتهى كلام عبد الحق .* 
*وأعله ابن القطان في " كتابه " بمصدع فقط ، وقال : قال السعدي : كان مصدع زائغاً حائداً عن الطريق ـ يعني في التشيع ـ وتعقب بأنه أخرج له مسلم في "صحيحه" ، وقال ابن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " : محمد بن دينار ، وسعد بن أوس ، ومصدع ضعفاء بمرة ، انتهى.*

*وقال الحافظ في فتح الباري (4/654) : " إسناده ضعيف " .*

*وقال العيني في عمدة القاري (11/8) : " قلت : كلمة : ويمص ، لسانها غير محفوظة ، وإسناده ضعيف، والآفة من محمد بن دينار ، عن سعد بن أوس ، عن مصدع ، وتفرد به أبو داود ، وحكى ابن الأعرابي عن أبي داود أنه قال : هذا الحديث ليس بصحيح، وعن يحيى بن محمد بن دينار: وقال أبو داود: كان تغير قبل أن يموت، وسعد بن أوس ضعفه يحيى أيضاً " .*

*قال المناوي في فيض القدير(1/106) : زاد أبو داود بسند ضعيف ويمص لسانها.*

*وقال علي ملا قاري في مرقاة المفاتيح (4/500) : " (2005) قال ميرك في التصحيح : إعلم أن في إسناد هذا الحديث محمد بن دينار الطاحي البصري. قال ابن معين : ضعيف وقال ابن مرة : ليس به بأس، ولم يكن له كتاب ، وقال غيره ضعيف، وقال ابن عدي : قوله ويمص لسانها في المتن لا يقوله إلا محمد بن دينار، وهو الذي رواه ، وفي إسناده أيضاً سعد بن أوس. قال ابن معين : بصري ضعيف " .* 

*والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## السكران التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أولاً: أعتذر أحبتي الكرام عن التأخر الخارج عن إرادتي.
ثانياً: أنا لم أتطرق إلى حديث بعينه إطلاقاً في مشاركتي.. وكلامي واضح وضوح الشمس فيها.
ثالثًا: من الخلل وعدم الإنصاف إنكار الفعل وصرفه _ أياً كان _ وإبطال كون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله بمجرد حديثٍ واحد _ والذي معنا هنا أعتقد أنه يحتاج إلى مزيد تأني في الحكم عليه وعدم تعجل برميه بالضعف وعدم الصحة والقبول قد رواه أئمة لا يستهان بهم ولا يخفى عليهم حال رجال السند _.
رابعًا: في اعتقادي أن الخلل في الرواية في هذا السند ليس في ثبوت (المص) _ وكوني أكتفي بهذا الحديث، أو بهذه اللفظة دون غيرهما للحكم على هذا الصنيع فهذا هو القصور بعينه _، إنما الخلل في الحديث هو زيادة "وهو صائم"، فهي التي لم تثبت، وهي التي تخالف النصوص الأخرى. فتأمل
وعندي أنه حصل خلط ووهم في الرواية، وادخل متن في متن.
خامسًا: _ وهذا مثال واحد فقط ومن أراد الاستزادة فليطلبها بنفسه _ روى ابن عدي في (الكامل) بسند لا بأس به قال:
(حدثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ وَرَّاقُ عَبْدَانَ، ثنا عَمْرُو بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الزَّعْفَرَانِي  ُّ، ثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، ثنا الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ مُطَيِّبٍ، عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ صَفِيَّةَ، عَنْ أُمِّهِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا قَبَّلَ بَعْضَ نِسَائِهِ مَصَّ لِسَانَهَا).
سادسًا: نربأ بأنفسنا إن شاء الله تعالى أن نقوّل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا لم يقله، أو أن نصفه بفعل لم يفعله.. ومن نحن حتى نعمل مثل هذا.. أو أننا نريد أن يسحتنا الله بعذاب؟!!
سابعًا: من خلال تتبعي لأحاديث المصطفى المتعلقة بهذا الفعل بالذات؛ وجدتها خاصة بأم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها، ولم أقف على واقعة مشابهة لغيرها من نسائه أمهات المؤمنين.
ثامنًا: ليس من النبل وحسن التعامل ودماثة الأخلاق محاولة تصيد أدنى ما يمكن أن يكون فرصة للنيل من أخيك والوقوع فيه، فهذا ليس شعارنا ولا هو هدفنا وغايتنا.
أخيراً: أسأل الله تعالى أن يرينا الحق حقاً ويرزقنا إتباعه، وأن يرينا الباطل باطلاً ويرزقنا اجتنابه، ووفق الله الجميع فرداً فرداً إلى ما يحب ويرضى سبحانه.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> *الحديث ضعيف لا يصح .*
> *تخريجه ، وقول الأئمة فيه :* 
> 
> *أخرجه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في زوائد المسند (24523) : حدثني أبي ، حدثنا عفان ، قال: حدثنا محمد بن دينار ، عن سعد بن أوس ، عن مِصْدَع أبي يحيـى الأنصاري ، عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ : «أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ كان يقبلها وهو صائم ويمصُّ لسانها » قلت : سمعته من سعد بن أوس؟ قال : نعم .*
> 
> *وأخرجه عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد أيضاً في زوائد المسند (25566) : حدثني أبي ، حدثنا هشام بن سعيد ، قال: أخبرنا محمد بن دينار ، به مثله .*


الأخ الفاضل ضيدان .
الحديث إذا رواه عبد الله بن الإمام احمد عن أبيه لا يكون من زوائده على المسند وإنما يكون من المسند نفسه كما هو معروف عند أهل العلم ، بارك الله فيك وشكر جهدك.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أولاً: أعتذر أحبتي الكرام عن التأخر الخارج عن إرادتي.
> ثانياً: أنا لم أتطرق إلى حديث بعينه إطلاقاً في مشاركتي.. وكلامي واضح وضوح الشمس فيها.
> ثالثًا: من الخلل وعدم الإنصاف إنكار الفعل وصرفه _ أياً كان _ وإبطال كون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله بمجرد حديثٍ واحد _ والذي معنا هنا أعتقد أنه يحتاج إلى مزيد تأني في الحكم عليه وعدم تعجل برميه بالضعف وعدم الصحة والقبول قد رواه أئمة لا يستهان بهم ولا يخفى عليهم حال رجال السند _.
> رابعًا: في اعتقادي أن الخلل في الرواية في هذا السند ليس في ثبوت (المص) _ وكوني أكتفي بهذا الحديث، أو بهذه اللفظة دون غيرهما للحكم على هذا الصنيع فهذا هو القصور بعينه _، إنما الخلل في الحديث هو زيادة "وهو صائم"، فهي التي لم تثبت، وهي التي تخالف النصوص الأخرى. فتأمل
> وعندي أنه حصل خلط ووهم في الرواية، وادخل متن في متن.
> خامسًا: _ وهذا مثال واحد فقط ومن أراد الاستزادة فليطلبها بنفسه _ روى ابن عدي في (الكامل) بسند لا بأس به قال:
> (حدثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ وَرَّاقُ عَبْدَانَ، ثنا عَمْرُو بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الزَّعْفَرَانِي  ُّ، ثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، ثنا الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ مُطَيِّبٍ، عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ صَفِيَّةَ، عَنْ أُمِّهِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا قَبَّلَ بَعْضَ نِسَائِهِ مَصَّ لِسَانَهَا).
> ...


الأخ الفاضل الحبيب السكران التميمي
كأنك تقوي هذا الحديث بشواهد أخرى او متابعات لم يذكرها الإخوة الأفاضل ، فإن كان كذلك فيلزمك الشرح والبيان وذكر تلك الطرق والأسانيد، وإن كنت تقصد أن هذه الأسانيد بذاتها تحتمل الحكم بالصحة فهذا غير صحيح، أحسن الله إليك ونفع بك.
الخلاصة: ان الحكم على هذا الحديث يحتاج منك إلى مزيد تعب وتخريج، فإن نشطت لذلك فأتحف به إخوانك.

----------


## السكران التميمي

لو لم يكن في هذه المشاركة سوى أن أتحفتنا وشرفتنا بإطلالتك يا شيخ علي لكان هذا كافياً وربي.. فسبحان من غرس في القلب حبكم والعين لم تركم.

الشيخ الكريم.. لم أتطرق إلى مسألة تقوية الحديث بشواهده أو متابعات.. وإنما أخي الحبيب حاولت لفت الإنتباه إلى تأصيلات أساسية في هذا الباب؛ مفادها:
- أنه لا يحسن الحكم على عدم ثبوت أمرٍ من الأمور بمجرد تضعيف حديث واحد وعدم قبوله وثبوته.. مع ترك أحاديث أخرى في نفس الباب صحيحة ثابتة _ وليس هذا مني تنزيلاً على مسألتنا فليتأمل _، وذلك أني وجدت نماذجاً من هذا الشكل من بعض الأحبة الكرام.

الشيخ العزيز.. الذي أجزم به من خلال تتبعي لروايات هذه المسألة؛ أنها بلا شك _ غير ملزم _ لها أصل.. وليست محض فرية.. بل الذي أجزم به قوةً أن الحديث محل البحث ما هو إلا وهمٌ أدخل فيه مجموع متنين عبر عنهما بما نتج من نص الحديث مدار البحث.. فلذلك تجد السند أصلاً مختلفاً؛ فكانت لفظة (وهو صائم) فيه؛ هي اللفظة المنكرة المستغربة.
ثم أتى من وجه آخر وعضد نفس الفعل.. فكان أقل تقدير في هذه الحادثة أن لها أصلاً.. والكلام يا شيخ علي يطول نوعاً ما.. يعلم الله لا أملك الوقت الآن.. وليس شرطاً أن يكون البحث عن النصوص بنفس صيغة [المص]؛ وهذه تلميحة لمن أراد.

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

قال الأخ السكران:


> : في اعتقادي أن الخلل في الرواية في هذا السند ليس في ثبوت (المص) _ وكوني أكتفي بهذا الحديث، أو بهذه اللفظة دون غيرهما للحكم على هذا الصنيع فهذا هو القصور بعينه _، إنما الخلل في الحديث هو زيادة "وهو صائم"، فهي التي لم تثبت، وهي التي تخالف النصوص الأخرى. فتأمل


قال ابو العلياء :زيادة " وهو صائم" متفق على ثبوتها.

قال الأخ السكران:


> روى ابن عدي في (الكامل) بسند لا بأس به قال:
> (حدثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ وَرَّاقُ عَبْدَانَ، ثنا عَمْرُو بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الزَّعْفَرَانِي  ُّ، ثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، ثنا الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ مُطَيِّبٍ، عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ صَفِيَّةَ، عَنْ أُمِّهِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ إِذَا قَبَّلَ بَعْضَ نِسَائِهِ مَصَّ لِسَانَهَا).


قال ابو العلياء :علته ظاهرةولذلك قال ابن طاهر المقدسي فيه: حديث منكر جدا.ا.ه
 على أن في وضعه صلى الله عليه وسلم شفتيه على موضع شفتي السيدة عائشة من الإناء أو العظم الذي تتعرقه، وقوله لجابر بن عبد الله :( فأين أنت من الأبكار ولعابها) ـ بكسر اللام ـ ما يستانس به على القول بانه عليه الصلاة و السلام كان يفعله .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> الأخ الفاضل ضيدان .
> الحديث إذا رواه عبد الله بن الإمام احمد عن أبيه لا يكون من زوائده على المسند وإنما يكون من المسند نفسه كما هو معروف عند أهل العلم ، بارك الله فيك وشكر جهدك.


جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا علي ، نعم هذا وهم مني لم أنتبه إلى ذلك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أحسن الله إليكم جميعًا.



> وقوله لجابر بن عبد الله :( فأين أنت من الأبكار ولعابها) ـ بكسر اللام ـ .


لعلك أردت : (( بضم اللام )) ؟!!

----------


## بركتنا

> أحسن الله إليكم جميعًا.
> لعلك أردت : (( بضم اللام )) ؟!!


لعله أراد : اللعاب بكسر اللام من اللعب لا اللعاب إذا كانت اللام مضمومة ..
والله تعالى أعلم ..

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

> أحسن الله إليكم جميعًا.
> 
> 
> لعلك أردت : (( بضم اللام )) ؟!!


نعم . هو"بضم اللام" ولا زلت موفقا

----------


## القضاعي

الاستطراد في الدفاع عن الخطأ يوقع المرء في جملة أخطاء !
فما أحسن الأوبة لاسيما إذا كانت من قريب .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيكم .
قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في مسنده : 
حَدَّثَنَا عَفَّانُ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ، عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ، عَنْ مِصْدَعٍ أَبِي يَحْيَى الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، كَانَ يُقَبِّلُهَا وَهُوَ صَائِمٌ، وَيَمُصُّ لِسَانَهَا "، قُلْتُ: سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ  .
قال المشرف العام على تحقيق المسند  الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : 
حديث صحيح دون قوله : "ويمصُّ لسانها" ، وهذا إسناد ضعيف لضعف محمد بن دينار ، قال ابن حبان في "المجروحين" : الإنصاف في أمره تركُ الاحتجاج بما انفرد . قلنا : وقد انفرد بلفظة : "ويمصُّ لسانَها" ، فقد قال النسائي - فيما نقله عنه الحافظ في "تهذيب التهذيب"-: هذه اللفظة لا توجد
إلا في رواية محمد بن دينار . قلنا : ولضعفِ سعد بن أوس ، وهو العدوي البصري . ومِصْدعٌ أبو يحيى الأنصاري ، وهو الأعرج المُعَرقب . قال ابن معين:  لا أعرفه ، وذكره العُقيلي في "الضعفاء" ، ووثقه العجلي ، وقال ابن حبان في "المجروحين" : كان ممن يخالف الأثبات في الروايات ، وينفرد عن الثقات بألفاظ الزيادات مما يوجب ترك ما انفرد منها. قلنا : فالإسناد مسلسل بمن لا يحتج بما انفرد به . وقد انفردوا بلفظة : ويمصُّ لسانها . وضعفه الحافظ في "الفتح" 4 / 153 .
وأخرجه البيهقي في "السنن" 4 / 234 ، من طريق عفان ، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه أبو داود (2386) ، وابن خزيمة (2003) ، وابن عدي في "الكامل" 6 / 2205 و2459 ، والبيهقي في "السنن" 4 / 234 ، والمزي في "تهذيب الكمال" (في ترجمة سعد بن أوس) من طرق عن محمد بن دينار ، به .
قال ابن الأعرابي بإثر رواية أبي داود : بلغني عن أبي داود أنه قال : هذا الإسناد ليس بصحيح .
وقال ابن عدي : قوله : "يمصُّ لسانها" في المتن لا يقوله إلا محمد بن دينار، وهو الذي رواه . قلنا: وقد ترجم ابن خزيمة للحديث بقوله : باب الرخصة في مصِّ لسان المرأة ... إن جاز الاحتجاج بمصدع أبي يحيى ، فإني لا أعرفه بعدالة ولا جرح .
قلنا: قد سلف أنه لا يجوز الاحتجاج بما انفرد به ، وفات ابنَ خزيمة أن يُعِلَّه أيضاً بمحمد بن دينار، وسعد بن أوس.
وسلف بإسناد صحيح برقم (24110) دون هذه اللفظة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...?threadid=7895

----------


## السعيد شويل

> جزاكم الله خيرا ، و لكن المهم هنا ألا ننسب لنبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم ما لم يقوله أو يفعله ، و هذا هو ما يعنيه الأخ أبو بردة أيضا .


*****
بارك الله فيكم أخى أحمد وزادكم الله فقهاً وعلما ونوراً

----------

